# A Devoted Section for The Children of Hurin



## baragund (May 22, 2007)

Would the management be interested in creating a devoted section for The Children of Hurin under "The Works of JRR Tolkien'? I think there is going to be enough discussion about this new book to warrant it's own area. Better than being piled among the miscellaneous works.


----------



## Snaga (May 23, 2007)

I agree. Especially now this is a seperately published work, that ultimately should have equal status with, say, the Hobbit, this must be the right move.


----------



## Maeglin (May 23, 2007)

I think it would be great. Then I'd actually look at the threads when I start reading the book, since I don't ever look in the Miscellaneous section...


----------



## David Pence (May 24, 2007)

Well, "The Children of Húrin" is really compiled from material found in "The History of Middle-earth."

But.

I would not mind adding a forum for "The Children of Húrin," if we also created subsections for the individual volumes of "The History of Middle-earth" as well.

Doing that though would require a somewhat laborious task of sorting the existing posts in the current "The History of Middle-earth" forum into their respective fora.

So, not one being adverse to these kinds of projects, why not.


----------



## YayGollum (May 24, 2007)

You should look in the miscellaneous section. Garn! You don't even know its proper name! *is uncertain if he does, either* oh well. Even though I happen to be a large fan of combining many sections so that we don't look so gangly, I have no problem with the idea of a section just for this new book. Easy for new people to find, and can be combined with some other section once its popularity has died down. How popular is it now? *hides*


----------



## Ingwë (May 25, 2007)

Devoted section for "The Children of Hurin"? Sounds good to me, I'll learn many things about this book  from that section, since I can't buy it  
About sections for all HoMe books... I don't think we need them, even though the parent HoMe section has more than 300 threads. Most people haven't read "History of Middle-earth" and besides, most of the threads will remain in the general HoMe section because they don't reffer to certain books.


----------



## baragund (May 25, 2007)

Thanks, WM, for setting up the new section for The Children of Hurin! I think we will get more discussion on the new book this way.

And I like how you set up the section for the HOME Series, with each volume as a sub-fora. It will be easier for people to engage in discussion on those books as well


----------

